# NCIS: "Knockout" OAD 03/17/2009 S06E18



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Interesting. Vance is not Vance, and the CIA knows it, and now Gibbs knows it even without breaking the seal. I wonder if they'll explain in more detail why they decided to switch identities.

I really don't think Gibbs would have been that dense to take that long to figure out Abby's obvious hints to use sign language.

"Now I got to build a friggin' coffin!"

--Carlos V.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So the Chicago vice lord married Vance's friend's sister and yet she still goes on assignations (which is how Vance lured her to him in the first place)?

And Vance is not Vance, but Tyler? Or he's been lying to his wife and using Tyler's history as his own?

I'm confused.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Unbeliever said:


> Interesting. Vance is not Vance, and the CIA knows it (...)


How do we know that the CIA knows it?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Unbeliever said:


> Interesting. Vance is not Vance, and the CIA knows it, and now Gibbs knows it even without breaking the seal. I wonder if they'll explain in more detail why they decided to switch identities.


That's a pretty big jump. From the show all we know is that 
1) Vance's wife thinks he was a Marine who got medically discharged following a detached retina.
2) Vance's friend had a detached retina
2) There's Gibbs wasn't able to turn up a Marine Corp record for Vance's dead friend
3) Vance has a photo of a Marine (presumably his dead friend) on the wall of his office.

It's just as likely that Vance borrowed his friends story of being in the marines and re-told it to his (then) girlfriend. We've got no proof that Vance claimed Marine service in any official capacity (after all, Gibbs didn't think he was one prior to talking with the wife). We've seen no proof that a Marine record even exists for someone named Leon Vance.
(Although I agree it seems suspicious that Vance's buddy _seems_ to have used a false name to enlist)


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I wonder if this will be like the frog, a story line that continues over multiple seasons. It started with Vance shredding some records when he took the job.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> "Now I got to build a friggin' coffin!"


I thought she was gonna say "another coffin". I figured she had built one before.. GRin


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I thought she was gonna say "another coffin". I figured she had built one before.. GRin


Maybe she bought that one.... Hope it wasn't, um, used...


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> How do we know that the CIA knows it?


From way back when in the comment that the CIA guy made when he gave Gibbs the file. A "clean your own house first" type of comment. That and the "Who are you?" "Oh, yeah! I never forget a fighter." flip from the former baddie.

The argument against my supposition is that the wife/hooker had to be in on it too, but she never intimated that there was any cover-up going on.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Unbeliever said:


> From way back when in the comment that the CIA guy made when he gave Gibbs the file. A "clean your own house first" type of comment.


Still, that could just mean that the new Vance (after the switch) had some kind of relationship with the escort and the mobster.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

There was also a Gibbs' "I can usually spot a Marine" comment at the notVance residence.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Oh, heh. Just found something else. Good thing CBS streams on-line. In the opening scene, the girl goes to the shower, Vance walks in, the girl turns around, looks at Vance, gets a surprised look on her face and says "Teke? Is that you?"

The dead guy's name: Tyler Keith Owens 

Its a stretch, but Tyler Keith could be "Teke".

--Carlos V.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

agreed, they made it clear Vance is not Vance, but Owens.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

First time I ever deleted an NCIS without finishing it. This bored me to tears.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> First time I ever deleted an NCIS without finishing it. This bored me to tears.


Then how do you know if something important didn't happen to continue the story arc?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Then how do you know if something important didn't happen to continue the story arc?


Well, it's a risk I was willing to take the episode just sucked. Aside from which I truly loath subtext plots in hourly shows unless they are designed to be serialized.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Well, it's a risk I was willing to take the episode just sucked. Aside from which I truly loath subtext plots in hourly shows unless they are designed to be serialized.


I think there's a chance that this plot will be serialized. We'll see how it ends up.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

verdugan said:


> I think there's a chance that this plot will be serialized. We'll see how it ends up.


When Vance was introduced it was implied there was more to him then we knew, this may be the extension of that.

I'm also not sold on the "Vance is Owens" theory, the opening scene of 'tekay is that you?" was a question in my mind, not a statement, and while Vance stole the boxing injury story, it's not saying to me that he stole Owens identity.

I may be wrong, but I don't see it written in stone, and they love misdirection.

Diane


----------

